# Cubers and Youtube Partnerships



## MW1990 (Jun 11, 2009)

It is a sad unfolding of events that I have noticed over the past year or so. First Rob (insert numbers here) Thrawst, and Nakaji1084 were the more popular youtube cubers so to speak, and then followed a whole slew of "cubers" that wished to YouTube partners. 

Well, Rob being a YouTube partner is perfectly fine because he is teached many people how to solve the cube (the non-Pogobat way i.e. LBL), which is great. Thrawst sort of does the same thing, but his teachings never really caught on, and he doesn't really make a big deal about being a partner, which is also good. Nakaji1084, well, Nakajima produces many cubing videos, and they are all of good quality and interesting to cubers (and on top of that he has his extra channel "CUTEX" which has many useful algorithms and other cubing/solving related videos), so his YouTube partnership is great. 

Now, to delve into the new wave of YouTube partners, in which they say they are cubers, but are cubers second in their intentions. First off, MeMySelfandPi. He is cool, he produces interesting videos, and the real contribution to the cubing related world would be his modification tutorials to the 6x6, which were easy to follow and reduced many peoples' times solving it. But, at some point in time, he sparked the whole "being a cuber can equal a YouTube partner" deal, which is frowned upon by most. He produced several videos on cubing, but it seemed as though he really just wanted the partnership, but I do not know for sure. 

Memyselfandpi is alright in my book, the only real issue I had was the fact that more people started to follow his lead, namely: Monkeydude1313. He makes way too many videos, and I know for a fact that he is a cuber second, because of the video he made that he was whining about quiting cubing because he was denied partnership (in which he lost a lot of respect from cubers if he had any to begin with), and if he can give up cubing just like that (even though he didn't), he was never really dedicated to cubing/solving puzzles in the first place. 

Lastly, a new one has surfaced by the name of HBMAN (insert numbers here again). He does a lot of unboxing videos which, in my opinion, are really pointless, because it's like watching Christmas or any holiday in which gifts are given happen without your own involvement in said occasion, and I think that a review video would be a lot better than some unboxing video with extemporaneous review without a significant amount of time to really give an honest and semi-unbiased review on a product. He is also very arrogant from what I have seen, and is not too friendly or humble (like in his unboxing of megaminx and white pyraminx crystal unboxing video....), in which he tells his younger brother to "f*ck off" at 2:25. He (as the other have) have made a big deal about partnerships, making a video explaining how he/she will/will not get a youtube partnership, and it seems to me that all the applicants are teens that are not usually serious cubers, and are mostly immature and not really ready for the responsibility (even though there's not much to being a YouTube partner) of being affiliated with a business. 

This is not really a diatribe or an attack on cubers seeking YouTube partnership, I just wanted to say how I felt about the new wave of cubers that seem to be flooding the internet/YouTube, and how they should get their sentiments in order before seeking partnership by asking themselves: am I interested in cube theory/solving puzzles (as I and hopefully most other cubers are, which I can assume they are), or do I want to get views on some internet website to gain fame and youtube partnership using cubes or other puzzles to facilitate this? Just a few thoughts on the whole YouTube partnership deal... cheers, and happy cubing


----------



## shelley (Jun 11, 2009)

Could you edit this and put in some line breaks please? Giant walls of text are really hard to read.


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2009)

It sounds like you care way too much about something that doesn't matter. Who cares about the noobs and their YouTube partnerships? It's not as if any of them are going to make any money off it, unless they are genuinely respected by the cubing community. Just let them do what gets them their thrills. Also, as Shelley said, lern2paragraph.


----------



## shelley (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, Youtube partners do make money from it. The more followers you have, the more you are likely to make.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 11, 2009)

Followers = Subscribers or viewers?


----------



## Gparker (Jun 11, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Followers = Subscribers or viewers?



You get revenue sharing from views. More subscribers= more views

Just to let you know, alot of cubers want a partnership. So? If youtube thinks they are worthy, they will be. I don't think that youtube will have "to many" cubers on Youtube since it is world wide.


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2009)

shelley said:


> Actually, Youtube partners do make money from it. The more followers you have, the more you are likely to make.



I mean, someone like monkeydude, who isn't getting many views, is not going to make money. (I don't mean in the literal sense. I mean as in he's not going to be making very much money at all).


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 11, 2009)

Gparker said:


> More subscribers= more views


Unless, of course, they subscribed just to get a chance to win a free cube and haven't watched a single video.


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 12, 2009)

I know how to my friend , I just chose not too as this is an informal forum, albeit it was my mistake to not insert paragraphs/line-breaks initially, sorry about that.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> It sounds like you care way too much about something that doesn't matter. Who cares about the noobs and their YouTube partnerships?



He does, and he made a thread about it, giving us his thoughts and ideas towards an issue that he does not think is right. Isn't this what we were talking about in the _Start suspending people who blatantly disregard forum rules_ thread? Shouldn't we stop ridiculing people for sharing what they think? 04mucklowd was called out more than once when saying things like "Who cares?" when posting. This is, not exactly, but, a very similar case to what we have been discussing in that other thread. It's time everyone, even the big guys, start respecting other people's opinions and not posting ignorant comments that discourage others from sharing their thoughts.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 12, 2009)

I never understood the deal with partnership, and why people want it so bad... is it a status thing? I got mine a very long time ago because i was curious how much money it can make. And by the way, its not much... I think I make roughly 10-40 cents per day tops. And thats combined revenue from my channel AND my website, which has 100-200 hits a day. So its not the money... what is it?


----------



## Kian (Jun 12, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> I never understood the deal with partnership, and why people want it so bad... is it a status thing? I got mine a very long time ago because i was curious how much money it can make. And by the way, its not much... I think I make roughly 10-40 cents per day tops. And thats combined revenue from my channel AND my website, which has 100-200 hits a day. So its not the money... what is it?



I would assume they think they can make more money than they really can. I do think it's the money before the "status">


----------



## qqwref (Jun 12, 2009)

I think it's more about the desire to be recognized, to be famous. It's pretty reasonable (and common) to want to be well-known, and if you're not too fast at cubing I guess that's the most you can hope for - to come out it making a bunch of friends and possibly some money. For many teenagers it seems like life is just a big popularity contest, and although society is a lot more complex than that, it's definitely what middle and high school is like, so it makes sense that a lot of younger people are seeking internet popularity. It does bother me a little that random kids who make tons of 'vlog' type videos tend to get more subscribers and views than people who make a few videos but are really fast at cubing, though.

Personally, while I wouldn't mind if more people knew who I was, that's not really the reason I cube. For me it's about the joy of getting great times, and about the community and the friends you have made within it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 12, 2009)

You forgot one of the worst. Pestvic.

I was actually about to make a blog video talking about some of these guys.

Thrawst isn't so bad, and is a pretty nice guy. I chatted with him at Nationals, and he was pretty cool.

Monkeydude I want to slap sometimes. He is annoying, immature, arrogant. He also seems to throw around a TON on money on cubes.

HBMAN is just annoying.

Rob I am not familiar with.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I think it's more about the desire to be recognized, to be famous. It's pretty reasonable (and common) to want to be well-known, and if you're not too fast at cubing I guess that's the most you can hope for - to come out it making a bunch of friends and possibly some money. For many teenagers it seems like life is just a big popularity contest, and although society is a lot more complex than that, it's definitely what middle and high school is like, so it makes sense that a lot of younger people are seeking internet popularity. It does bother me a little that random kids who make tons of 'vlog' type videos tend to get more subscribers and views than people who make a few videos but are really fast at cubing, though.
> 
> Personally, while I wouldn't mind if more people knew who I was, that's not really the reason I cube. For me it's about the joy of getting great times, and about the community and the friends you have made within it.



they get subscribers because they do the sub4sub thing. Its so pathetic, but pretty funny imo.

Rob is cool, he deserves viewers. His tuts are well thought out, and you can see he put work into them. i respect that


----------



## Dene (Jun 12, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like you care way too much about something that doesn't matter. Who cares about the noobs and their YouTube partnerships?
> ...



You just mega failed. I don't play around disguising insults. Try reading what I said again.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 12, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> So its not the money... what is it?


For me, the hope to be able to upload videos longer than 10:59.


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you mcciff2112, Dene's ignorance was uncalled for, and frankly, looking at other posts, it seems as though it's not the first time something of this nature has occurred, but it's okay. And, in rebuttal to Dene's comment "lern2paragraph," lern2spell  jk


----------



## Stefan (Jun 12, 2009)

MW1990 said:


> Dene's ignorance was uncalled for


Bu****it. Dene is right. What do you care if some people become youtube partners? Does it harm you in any way? Do you lose anything because of it? Do you even notice unless you're looking for it? Where's the problem?

Oh and... ignorance uncalled for? What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



You make it seem as though you are more important than other members
Your posts are very similar to what my ignorant posts were like

I think that becoming a you tube partner for some cubers has become more important than just making cubing videos.
For some people becoming a partner has helped them, such as
nakaji, thrawst, rob and tonyfishers channel


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> You make it seem as though you are more important than other members
> Your posts are very similar to what my ignorant posts were like


A lot of people have misunderstood Dene's post it seems.



04mucklowd said:


> I think that becoming a you tube partner for some cubers has become more important than just making cubing videos.
> For some people becoming a partner has helped them, such as
> nakaji, thrawst, rob and tonyfishers channel


And it helped them how..?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 12, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I think that becoming a you tube partner for some cubers has become more important than just making cubing videos.
> For some people becoming a partner has helped them, such as
> nakaji, thrawst, rob and tonyfishers channel





joey said:


> And it helped them how..?



Sorry
They can now make longer videos

Rob-for tutorials
Thrawst-the same
Nakaji-make longer solve videos


----------



## shelley (Jun 12, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> You make it seem as though you are more important than other members
> Your posts are very similar to what my ignorant posts were like



No. Your posts put people down by saying/implying "nobody cares about your solve videos because you suck." Dene's post was more along the lines of "stop worrying about it so much, this issue is not a big deal." See the difference?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 12, 2009)

shelley said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > You make it seem as though you are more important than other members
> ...



OK OK sorry
you guys have really got it in for me
maybe I should just stop posting all together


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 13, 2009)

What do I care? I don't really, sorry, I was just noticing a paradigm shift in very new cubers and how YouTube is influencing some (miniscule in numbers mostly), and I just thought (even though it seems to be known by most and/or all people) that I would post because I have never really posted in a forum-like community, and to inform some of what was going on with how YouTube is now being used. That's all really... I'm terribly sorry about the post, I will keep my extemporaneous thoughts/ideas out of posts in this forum. And the whole uncalled ignorance thing was basically a rewording of what mcciff2112 had said as it pertains to Dene, in the fact that he mostly dismissed my post because of it's seemingly irrelevant nature. Also, no, it doesn't harm me in any way, shape, form, or fashion, I have no net gain or loss from it, and there's no real problem, so yes, I suppose I did have some reason for posting, just not important enough. It's just how I felt about a certain issue. That's all. Sorry again and thank you.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 13, 2009)

Dene is rude, Dene has been rude, but really Dene isn't rude.
On the surface it's not the happiest of posts, but the meaning isn't harsh.

Yeah, Dene gets on people bad sides, he's like that. That's Dene. Like him or not. But try to understand what he thought was clear when he said it.

lol?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 13, 2009)

MW1990 said:


> And the whole uncalled ignorance thing ...


As far as I know, "ignorance" means "lack of knowledge" and is a condition, not something you do. That's why I don't get how it can be uncalled for.



MW1990 said:


> Dene, in the fact that he mostly dismissed my post because of it's seemingly irrelevant nature.


Dismiss sounds so negative. I think he was just trying to help you relax and not waste energy getting upset over stuff like that (correct me if I'm wrong, Dene).


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 13, 2009)

You have a point Mr. Pochmann, dismiss is somewhat harsh, I see now what he was originally was trying to get at I suppose (Dene that is) Thank you.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 13, 2009)

LOL. Did I just manage to make Dene look like a saint? Booyah! Minus 1000 badass points!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 13, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> LOL. Did I just manage to make Dene look like a saint? Booyah! Minus 1000 badass points!



Ha Ha Ha!  

So how many points do you have now?

P.S. Stefan, do you still have extra harry potter magics and simpsons magics? If you do, can I buy some off of you at the US nationals?


----------



## Dene (Jun 13, 2009)

Firstly: Yes Stefan, you did interpret me correctly
Secondly: I don't get the saint thing. Care to explain to the simple minded?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Dene said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I'm sorry if I misinterpreted what you said, but from the way you worded it, it sounded pretty offensive. That being said, a better explanation of your intentions would be greatly appreciated. I'm also sorry I went out like that. With everything that's been going on with Michael's thread, I really haven't been too happy with the forum and, for some reason, took it out on some undeserving people (even though I originally thought you deserved it).



MW1990 said:


> I have no net gain or loss from it, and there's no real problem, so yes, I suppose I did have some reason for posting, just not important enough. It's just how I felt about a certain issue. That's all.



That's the beauty of this forum. We shouldn't need to worry about the importance of your reasoning. This is a forum about speedsolving. Meaning, anything puzzle-related should be (and maybe wasn't in your case) welcomed. That was my original reason for not appreciating Dene's post. There's no judge to how important something is, if you feel it is important enough to post, then just do it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 13, 2009)

It's not that the partnership is really important. The problem is that several of these people are giving bad advice and wrong information. And partnership draws a bigger crowed, which then leads to wrong information being spread.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 13, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> P.S. *Stephan*, do you still have extra harry potter magics and simpsons magics? If you do, can I buy some off of you at the US nationals?



Who is Stephan?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 13, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> Ryanrex116 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. *Stephan*, do you still have extra harry potter magics and simpsons magics? If you do, can I buy some off of you at the US nationals?
> ...



Oh, whoops. I meant Stefan.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 13, 2009)

Dene said:


> I don't get the saint thing. Care to explain to the simple minded?


Just what the thread starter's change of interpretation of your post looked to me, from "uncalled for" to apparently accepting "trying to help".


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 14, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> I never understood the deal with partnership, and why people want it so bad... is it a status thing? I got mine a very long time ago because i was curious how much money it can make. And by the way, its not much... I think I make roughly 10-40 cents per day tops. And thats combined revenue from my channel AND my website, which has 100-200 hits a day. So its not the money... what is it?



For me it'd be about getting a cooler channel (banner, more boxes, autoplaying featured video etc.). 
I got an invitation to be a partner last year, but I don't want to accept it because I've uploaded stuff that doesn't belong to me, and I don't want to delete them because they have a lot of views


----------



## Dene (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get the saint thing. Care to explain to the simple minded?
> ...



Sorry, I meant I was looking for an interpretation of the whole post, as in, including the "Booyah! Minus 1000 badass points!" >.<


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> Sorry, I meant I was looking for an interpretation of the whole post, as in, including the "Booyah! Minus 1000 badass points!" >.<


Oh, that. Maybe badass was the wrong word, not sure. Meanie maybe? Anyway, you know we're both not exactly saints but rather among the loudest most sarcastic guys in cubing. If we or our "fans" (those with an urge to post "pwned") cared about who's the #1, we might have a rating system and you'd lose points for being shown to have been nice to someone (in case it wasn't clear, those minus 1000 were for you, not me).

Gah, I really don't like explaining my jokes.


----------



## Dene (Jun 15, 2009)

Well then make the jokes more obvious  .
I completely understand now. But I believe if there were to be a "battle" between us surely you would win. Too many morons around here think I'm a girl, and they aren't going to say a girl is a meany.


----------

